

Ask HN: Outsourcing to Australia - jgrahamc

As part of my job I'm looking for some outsourced Java programming work and a friend who lives in Australia suggested that I look there.  Does anyone have any experience of working with an Austrlian outsourcing company or an idea of the sort of rates I'd be looking at for an experienced Java developer?
======
stillmotion
Consider Australia as the 51st state of America, except everything is
extremely expensive in Australian dollars. Developers there don't charge
pennies, if that's what you're asking.

If you're really looking for outsourcing, check out high quality Indian
companies. They're a lot cheaper than what you'd find around the country and
they're excellent at what they do.

